# 'Obedience' in Latin as a person's baptismal name



## incantator

Hey, guys. I'm thinking of using the Latin version of 'obedience' as my baptismal name, and there seemed to be a lot of variations about the word in Latin so I decided to ask you advice on which one I should choose. There were Obedentia, Oboedentia, Obedio. Obediens etc in the dictionary and I couldn't tell which one is appropriate as a persons's name. I don't know anything about Latin so I'd greatly appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Snodv

Cross out Obedio (=I obey) and Obediens (=obeying).  The abstract noun was _oboedientia, _and became_ obedientia _with the early reduction of the diphthong.  In an earlier time for English speakers the abstract nouns for virtues were quite popular:  Prudence, Charity, and so on.


----------



## incantator

Snodv said:


> Cross out Obedio (=I obey) and Obediens (=obeying).  The abstract noun was _oboedientia, _and became_ obedientia _with the early reduction of the diphthong.  In an earlier time for English speakers the abstract nouns for virtues were quite popular:  Prudence, Charity, and so on.



Thanks you, Snodv! English is actually not my native, so I guess I can just go with oboedientia? But then again, obedientia is much easier to pronounce in English so that seems to be a better choice. Thanks for helping me!

[Edited] I didn't read your reply correctly. So it BECAME _obedientia _after all... I'll use that if possible  Many thanks again.


----------



## Scholiast

Forgive me for putting my spoke in here, but my recommendation would be to stick with 'Oboediens', as this is an adjective rather than an abstract noun.

Σ


----------



## incantator

Snodv said:


> In an earlier time for English speakers the abstract nouns for virtues were quite popular: Prudence, Charity, and so on.





Scholiast said:


> but my recommendation would be to stick with 'Oboediens', as this is an adjective rather than an abstract noun.



Sorry if I've got it wrong, but if abstract *nouns* such as prudence and charity were popular baptismal names, why do you recommend an *adjective*?


----------



## Scholiast

Hello again
Incantator has mot declared what sex 'he' is (but 'Incantator' is a masculine Latin form). The abstract nouns used for personal names ('Patience', Prudence', 'Charity'/'Caritas' and I have even come across a 'Justice') are overwhelmingly feminine, unless adapted like 'Prudentius' or 'Chariton'. _Oboediens_ can be regarded as modelled on the chronicler 'Obsequens' (which in fact has a very similar meaning).
Σ


----------



## incantator

Scholiast said:


> Hello again
> Incantator has mot declared what sex 'he' is (but 'Incantator' is a masculine Latin form). The abstract nouns used for personal names ('Patience', Prudence', 'Charity'/'Caritas' and I have even come across a 'Justice') are overwhelmingly feminine, unless adapted like 'Prudentius' or 'Chariton'. _Oboediens_ can be regarded as modelled on the chronicler 'Obsequens' (which in fact has a very similar meaning).
> Σ



Oh my bad, I am a man. Indeed I wanted to choose 'incantatrix' since it kinda looked cool, but I couldn't since it seemed like it is referring to a woman. So for a male, what would be the best choice (that is, not sounding weird)? 

Thank you so much for spending time with me on this topic. Latin is so hard


----------



## Scholiast

Hello once more


incantator said:


> I wanted to choose 'incantatrix' since it kinda looked cool, but I couldn't since it seemed like it is referring to a woman





incantator said:


> So for a male, what would be the best choice (that is, not sounding weird)?


As I suggested in # 4, 'Oboediens' would do, or on the analogy of 'Prudentius' you could go for Oboedientius.
Σ


----------



## incantator

Scholiast said:


> As I suggested in # 4, 'Oboediens' would do, or on the analogy of 'Prudentius' you could go for Oboedientius.



Thanks a million! I'll probably go with Oboediens  One more question if you wouldn't mind; is the pronunciation similar to that of 'oboedientiae' pronounced in here (oh-bo-e-di-eng-s)? When explaining to the Korean priest, I probably have to pronounce it as something like 'oh-be-di-eng-s'.


----------



## Scholiast

OK. I would pronounce it oh-boy-di-ence, if you can make sense of that.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

Whoa, I feel a little silly not noticing your Latin handle was masculine, Incantator--shame on me!


----------



## incantator

Scholiast said:


> OK. I would pronounce it oh-boy-di-ence, if you can make sense of that.
> 
> Σ



Got it  Again, thank you for your help!



Snodv said:


> Whoa, I feel a little silly not noticing your Latin handle was masculine, Incantator--shame on me!



No problem, thank you for your help as well!


----------

